

Delivering Bad News - A Twitter Case Study - tansey
http://blog.effectcheck.com/2011/04/14/delivering-bad-news-a-twitter-case-study/

======
tansey
A lot of people asked us when signing up how EffectCheck works. Hopefully this
blog post helps answer that a little bit. This demonstrates the kind of
analysis and optimization that someone could do with our MVP.

